# How often should you replace your laptop?



## komorikun

How long do they usually last or function pretty well?

My current laptop is almost 3 years old. It's this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-NW24...50951727&sr=1-1&keywords=sony+vaio+vgn-nw240f


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

It all depends on what model you buy, its specs, and what you sue it for. If you get an average laptopa nd use it for writing papaers and emails and general web stuff, it should last you 4 to 6 years of functionaing well and probably wont even work miserably because of its condition, but because the enw software will be too advanced for the machine. 

IF you buy a top of the line laptop, it should last a little longer due tot he capabilities being able to withstand use from new software for longer. I mean what do you sue your laptop for. If you are video editing and playing high end computer games, your laptop will burn out muchhhh faster. Use anti virus and always clea rprograms you no longer use because the more stuff you have on it, the slower and more bogged down your laptop will run.

Even if you only sue it marginally for emails and microsoft office, yous hould stillt ry and replace it no longer than 4 to 5 years down the road because technology grows so fast. If you wait too much longer, your computer will be obsolete.


----------



## AussiePea

Well it varies but for example I have had my laptop for 3 years without a hitch. I don't see why they couldn't last 8 years or more if looked after, though you would be so far behind the ball with performance that you would probably want to replace it anyway.


----------



## Perfectionist

People replace laptops? I just keep using one until it gets stolen or literally disintigrates.

The fact that my laptop has been angrily buzzing at me for the past 3 months may or may not be related to this.


----------



## komorikun

Perfectionist said:


> People replace laptops? I just keep using one until it gets stolen or literally disintigrates.
> 
> The fact that my laptop has been angrily buzzing at me for the past 3 months may or may not be related to this.


How long did they last? Did one really get stolen? How old is your current one?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Mine is from 2007


----------



## LeftyFretz

Got my current one in 2006 as a christmas gift. I solely use my computer for internet and music so I have no need to upgrade. I'm missing the plastic Q key, though hitting where the key was obviously punches in the letter. The left hinge barely functions from opening and closing so often but I can finagle the screen to stay upright. Other than that though, for a computer that's on 24/7 for so many years it works great. The second I unplug the battery charger it shuts off though. LOL.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Pretty much replace your computer whenever you feel the need/ your old one breaks/ you have money to blow. If it aint broke, don't buy a new one.


----------



## arnie

Perfectionist said:


> People replace laptops? I just keep using one until it gets stolen or literally disintigrates.
> 
> The fact that my laptop has been angrily buzzing at me for the past 3 months may or may not be related to this.


I sell my old one and use the money to buy a new one. You would be surprised how small the price delta is if you buy refurbished. It was worth it to me just to get a cpu with the new aes-ni instruction set. Plus it's a quad core.

At the very least you should swap out your hard drive with an ssd. It's the single greatest improvement you can do to make a computer "feel" faster. It boots faster, programs launch instantly, updates install quickly. If something else is running on the computer at the same time like antivirus, updates or a backup it won't slow you down at all. It's really amazing. Right now my laptop boots in 12 seconds and that's with full disk encryption.


----------



## mike285

Laptops can last awhile if you take really good care of them. My dad has some that are like 10 years old. For me though, the longest I've had a laptop and then switched was like 6 years but that was since I had a dell, which sucks. Right now I have an hp laptop, which I don't really like, but it works fine I guess for now. I want a mac though.


----------



## cloud90

It really depends but.

Laptops - 2- 3 years
Macbooks - 6-7 years, You'll have to replace the better after 3 years tho.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Mine is about 2 years old, and it's still working perfectly.


----------



## DubnRun

I had a £1,500 laptop and I smashed it to smitherines because I was angry about my life one day, and the laptop happened to be right in front of me. I literally kicked the screen in and thrashed it around the room. Ill stick to desktops from now on


----------



## Perfectionist

arnie said:


> Computery words full of things I don't understand


OK!


----------



## seafolly

My Windows laptops lasted maybe a year each with repairs and replacements in between. My first Macbook lasted 6 years (and is still fine, it's just slow). My second one is still going strong after three. No issues. If you have a laptop you can upgrade (aka not a Macbook Air) I do agree about the SSD if you care about speed. Upgrading RAM will make a difference too.


----------



## Canucklehead

I use my pc based laptop every day for about 6 hours a day, every day while I'm out of the house. The battery is always the first thing to go for me if something bad happens, so I always buy a spare when I purchase the laptop.

I usually replace my laptop about once every 2 years, but mostly because I like having new technology, not because it breaks down.

Macbooks are great if you don't mind way overpaying for a brand name, and slightly better build quality. You could get an equivalent laptop with the same specs or better for 1/3 the price.


----------



## Whatev

I often hear every 3years but screw that I keep it until it breaks.


----------



## sansd

I have a 5- to 6-year-old macbook. It's doing just fine, except that the original hard drive died not too long ago (I've also had to replace a couple of batteries). Of course, there's plenty of more recently released software I wouldn't be able to use with it.


----------



## Glacial

Seems all computers I have ever owned have been programmed to crash at about three years old.


----------



## AceRimmer

Replace them when it dies or no longer does what you need it to do. Typing this on a 4 year old netbook which just had its battery replaced.


----------



## burrito

Yeah Id say use it as long as you can just upgrade or replace parts when necessary. Also of course a good idea to keep important files backed-up since technology is inconsistently reliable. I usually use computers for around 8-10 years with no real problems.


----------



## Classified

Buy a good MacBook with an SSD and it will last a long time. I got mine in 2010, and it still does everything I need it to do. I will upgrade the operating system this month.


----------



## komorikun

Classified said:


> Buy a good MacBook with an SSD and it will last a long time. I got mine in 2010, and it still does everything I need it to do. I will upgrade the operating system this month.


If I find a decent job upon graduating I might get a mac but if I have to replace my current one while still in school or unemployed I'll get a Toshiba probably (have to support my beloved Japan). I have a Sony at the moment.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

It probably depends how much you use it and what you use it for. I have a macbook air I bought early this year, but I really only use it on the train/during breaks at uni. I don't even see myself buying another laptop once I've done with my degree either, I prefer my home PC.

If it's feeling sluggish there's probably things you can do to speed it up, CCcleaner, defrag or even throw a SSD in there if possible.


----------



## komorikun

Disarray said:


> It probably depends how much you use it and what you use it for. I have a macbook air I bought early this year, but I really only use it on the train/during breaks at uni. I don't even see myself buying another laptop once I've done with my degree either, I prefer my home PC.
> 
> If it's feeling sluggish there's probably things you can do to speed it up, CCcleaner, defrag or even throw a SSD in there if possible.


I do have CCcleaner. What is an SSD?


----------



## frank81

If you take good care of your laptop, you can probably use it for over 5 years time. I believe most of us use it for surfing and entertainment only, and people generally prefer desktops for gaming. Provided it still runs smoothly, there's no need to buy a new one unless you just want new technology.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

komorikun said:


> I do have CCcleaner. What is an SSD?


Solid State drives, they are like the successors to the traditional hard drive. No moving parts so they're super quick at pretty much everything. (booting up, programs, files.)

They are quite a bit more affordable these days, you'd have to check if your laptop model supports SSD's though. A lot of the new ultrabooks come with SSD standard.


----------



## Micronian

If the software situation, or operating system, is still fine with you, just use your laptop until the actual physical parts start to fail.

For example, I'm using a laptop from 2007 (good specs in its day) but the keyboard does not respond like it used to, the temperature is getting hotter, the fan whirrs a little louder, the screws at the bottom don't unscrew anymore, the WIFI adapter turns itself off intermittently and its external switch is kind of loose.

These would be good reasons to replace your laptop. Also, with more HD video that I edit these past few years, my core 2 duo processor can't cut it. I don't even try--it would take like 15 hours!


----------



## komorikun

Disarray said:


> Solid State drives, they are like the successors to the traditional hard drive. No moving parts so they're super quick at pretty much everything. (booting up, programs, files.)
> 
> They are quite a bit more affordable these days, you'd have to check if your laptop model supports SSD's though. A lot of the new ultrabooks come with SSD standard.


Are the laptops that have SSD much more expensive than normal?


----------



## coldmorning

komorikun said:


> Are the laptops that have SSD much more expensive than normal?


Yes. If not for the price, regular hard drives would disappear because SSDs are head and shoulders better in every measure. THEY ARE AWESOME.


----------



## komorikun

An update: So I have this issue.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/warning-consider-replacing-your-battery-798258/

The left shift key is funny and won't go in all the way. The ac adapter can actually be opened up. Probably from it getting dropped on the floor numerous times.

And what is most bothersome is I think there is something funny with my wireless adapter. I mean it could be our internet/router since some periods it will be fine. Today is a bad period and my internet connection keeps going on and off. I don't disconnect from the wifi though.

When I do "diagnose" wireless connection status I get "problems with wireless adapter or access point." Not sure exactly what this means. Access point?

I'm not sure if I should really put money (new battery, new ac adapter, wifi usb dongle) into such an old laptop. My computer is now 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## komorikun

bump


----------



## komorikun

failoutboy said:


> I only replace my computers when they die. I have multiple computers though.


The problem with that is that you risk losing all the crap you have saved on your computer.


----------



## komorikun

failoutboy said:


> I have external hard drives that I back my things up on.


How much do those cost?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> How much do those cost?


 Expect to pay at least $60. Probably closer to $90.

BTW, if you're still having the problem with your laptop cooling fan, you can go into the power savings options on the control panel and set your OS to slow the processor down before increasing the fan speed when it heats up. It'll probably lag like crazy but I suppose it works.


----------



## Canucklehead

I replace mine every 2 years.

If you don't do any gaming, or use any real resource intensive editing software, you can get away with buying one for a few hundred bucks that will do everything you need it to do.


----------



## jim11

I don't have the luxury to replace a working laptop. I'll only replace when the current one is no longer working and impossible to repair due to high cost.


----------



## MCHB

I usually replace them when they conk out. I do most of everything on a cheap netbook and until it dies, I can't justify getting another one. I would like one with more than a gig of ram, but it isn't really a priority! Then again, I don't play a lot of the newer games; things change so fast in terms of technology that the second you buy a computer, it's out of date by the time you take it home. The manufacture date on the bottom is 2012/07/14 (pre-windows 8 thank god!). It's an Aspire One D270-1895. It took a bit of elbow grease (At least one factory reset, uninstalling all of the bloatware, turning off all of the auto update crap, setting it up to dual boot with ubuntu and tweaking that, etc...) to get it to work the way I wanted it too, but it's been a good little machine for what I use it for! 

My other laptop is a sony vaio...the speakers conked out and the power cord connection is lose; pretty sure it needs to be re-soldered as it's intermittent, but it still works! Has to be at least 4 years old now. I wouldn't recommend anyone to go out and buy a vaio, mind you...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

You replace it when it is no longer functioning. I bought my macbook air at the beginning of 2012, still works perfectly. Probably because I rarely use it. If you do buy a new laptop I can't recommend getting one with a SSD enough, it's wildly convenient.


----------



## purechaos

Mine is 6 years old and still runs like the wind. I keep it clean though, I don't keep a lot of clutter, keep programs updated and keep everything maintained....


----------



## SA go0n

If you can cook hot pockets on the bottom of it, it might be time.


----------



## hermito

My last laptop lasted around 7 years. In the last two years, the graphics card gave up and I had to bake it monthly at 200 degrees Celsius for 15 minutes each time to get it working again. Finally, it gave up.


----------



## Noca

MBwelder said:


> I usually replace them when they conk out. I do most of everything on a cheap netbook and until it dies, I can't justify getting another one. I would like one with more than a gig of ram, but it isn't really a priority! Then again, I don't play a lot of the newer games; things change so fast in terms of technology that the second you buy a computer, it's out of date by the time you take it home. The manufacture date on the bottom is 2012/07/14 (pre-windows 8 thank god!). It's an Aspire One D270-1895. It took a bit of elbow grease (At least one factory reset, uninstalling all of the bloatware, turning off all of the auto update crap, setting it up to dual boot with ubuntu and tweaking that, etc...) to get it to work the way I wanted it too, but it's been a good little machine for what I use it for!
> 
> My other laptop is a sony vaio...the speakers conked out and the power cord connection is lose; pretty sure it needs to be re-soldered as it's intermittent, but it still works! Has to be at least 4 years old now. I wouldn't recommend anyone to go out and buy a vaio, mind you...


Yeah Sony Viaos are generally overpriced pieces of junk. I had a laptop from 2009 that I spent $580 and put maybe $200 of upgrades in it(new ram and an SSD right when I got it) it it was way faster than the piece of junk viao my friend bought in 2012 for over $1100.

What to avoid in laptops: any AMD processors, intel atom, intel celeron, basically any processor that isnt in the 'i' series like the i3, i5, i7, the rest are junk.

Always get an SSD in your laptop or just replace the HDD it comes with an SSD. Use an external HDD for any media and have everything else on your SSD. The SSD even increases battery life since it barely uses any energy at all and it is also immune to drops. Unlike crappy HDDs that can have their data corrupted if the HDD endures physical shock, SSDs are immune since they have no moving parts.

Again the only group of people ive ever found who are against SSDs are those who have never used them.


----------



## komorikun

I think my sony was around $700. Got it December of 2009.


----------



## crimeclub

Mine is from Dec '09 as well, I only got it because my gf at the time bought it for me because my previous one was way old, otherwise I'd still have it. The only way I'm going to buy a new one is if this one explodes.


----------



## SpaceOfMind

My last laptop lasted 6 years before the screen ceased to work. I was planning on replacing it anyway since it was struggling to run newer software but I usually don't like replacing my computers until it becomes completely unusable.


----------



## Ape in space

I replace it whenever using it becomes absolutely intolerable. I've had this laptop for 8 years now and it's still working decently. It's kind of slow, but not intolerably so. And anyway even when it was new it was kind of slow. But I'll probably get a new one in a few months because it is annoying sometimes when there are several things running and it takes forever to load SAS pages.



komorikun said:


> An update: So I have this issue.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/warning-consider-replacing-your-battery-798258/
> 
> The left shift key is funny and won't go in all the way. The ac adapter can actually be opened up. Probably from it getting dropped on the floor numerous times.
> 
> And what is most bothersome is I think there is something funny with my wireless adapter. I mean it could be our internet/router since some periods it will be fine. Today is a bad period and my internet connection keeps going on and off. I don't disconnect from the wifi though.
> 
> When I do "diagnose" wireless connection status I get "problems with wireless adapter or access point." Not sure exactly what this means. Access point?
> 
> I'm not sure if I should really put money (new battery, new ac adapter, wifi usb dongle) into such an old laptop. My computer is now 4 1/2 years old.


Access point is the wireless router. So basically it's telling you absolutely nothing. But I would say get a new laptop, because batteries are ridiculously expensive and it's probably not worth it to waste that money on a laptop that will have to be replaced soon anyway.


----------



## komorikun

I mean it's still working but it has never been a real laptop because it's just too damn heavy to carry around town and even in the beginning the battery only lasted 3 hours.

Only thing that makes it better than a desktop is that I can rest it on my belly while lying on my bed.


----------



## KelsKels

Im surprised mine has lasted this long. Its about a year and a half old and sometimes the screen f***s up.. but it was only $200. I was expecting to need another one by now. As for desktops, I usually keep mine a long time. I have one thats 7 years old right now and another thats a bit less than 2 years. Both work perfectly. I dont know what normal people do, but I use mine until I cant any more or if I have the money to throw at a new one. :stu


----------



## jim11

The only thing that needs replacement after 2-3 years is the battery.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I'll never use a laptop again. Tablets are much more efficient, lightweight, and portable than laptops, while desktops are about 10x more powerful and durable. The tablet and/or smartphone + desktop combo works for me.


----------



## nullptr

I've gone through about 3 and im waiting to replace my current one which had a,
broken chipset. For my new one I've been thinking about going amd I've used intel with amd graphics for the past 2, and though single threaded applications work better on Intel. I've liked the better graphics integration of amd.


----------



## nullptr

Noca said:


> Yeah Sony Viaos are generally overpriced pieces of junk. I had a laptop from 2009 that I spent $580 and put maybe $200 of upgrades in it(new ram and an SSD right when I got it) it it was way faster than the piece of junk viao my friend bought in 2012 for over $1100.


 i would agree i have a broken vaio. I couldn't fix it because they soldered every damn thing to the motherboard. It cost above $600 when I've seen comparable others at $500.


----------



## eyeguess

That's funny, I've had a Sony Vaio for roughly 6-7 years now and it still works perfectly. Now, I mostly use my iPad and have thought about upgrading my laptop to a MacBook, but I think I can get another few years out of my Vaio.


----------



## Noca

komorikun said:


> I mean it's still working but it has never been a real laptop because it's just too damn heavy to carry around town and even in the beginning the battery only lasted 3 hours.
> 
> Only thing that makes it better than a desktop is that I can rest it on my belly while lying on my bed.


Sounds like it has a 17" screen.



Earl of Lemongrab said:


> I'll never use a laptop again. Tablets are much more efficient, lightweight, and portable than laptops, while desktops are about 10x more powerful and durable. The tablet and/or smartphone + desktop combo works for me.


Since I never really go anywhere, I sold my laptop. I just use my 2 powerful desktops and my Galaxy S4 takes care of all my mobile needs. I tried using a tablet for a while, but could never really find a use for it that my smartphone couldn't do better. I hated typing on a tablet, and I never wanted to watch any shows on it because I hated holding it, and I could just watch media on my desktop instead.


----------



## komorikun

Noca said:


> Sounds like it has a 17" screen.


No, it's 15.5 inches.



> Since I never really go anywhere, I sold my laptop. I just use my 2 powerful desktops and my Galaxy S4 takes care of all my mobile needs. I tried using a tablet for a while, but could never really find a use for it that my smartphone couldn't do better. I hated typing on a tablet, and I never wanted to watch any shows on it because I hated holding it, and I could just watch media on my desktop instead.


I can't get a desktop because I like to half lie down while using the computer.

This brings up another issue. I really want to get a smartphone but the galaxy costs like $500. So now I'm thinking about getting an ipad (mini or air) instead of getting a fancy smartphone. Replace my current phone with some cheapo smartphone that is good for calls and texting. Only get data for the ipad and not the smartphone. I carry a backpack with me all the time and if I were to start using a purse again, I'll just get a big one that could fit an ipad.

I sit like this but more slouched.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The only laptop I've ever had that didn't last at least 3 years was a Sony VAIO. Never again. Never. Again.


----------



## komorikun

I've decided to get a mac once this thing dies. Got to write down all my passwords, save my bookmarks and photos in case it dies suddenly. It is developing other more disturbing symptoms.....I think the power cord thingie is getting so hot that the plastic around it and in the hole are melting. The charging symbol goes off frequently when I move around a bit. 

Think I'm going to get a macbook pro 13 inch retina display 256 gb refurbished. Refurbished are $200-300 cheaper. I was also considering getting an ultrabook but they are about the same price as macs, so. Definitely want SSD.


----------



## Gwynevere

komorikun said:


> I've decided to get a mac once this thing dies. Got to write down all my passwords, save my bookmarks and photos in case it dies suddenly. It is developing other more disturbing symptoms.....I think the power cord thingie is getting so hot that the plastic around it and in the hole are melting. The charging symbol goes off frequently when I move around a bit.
> 
> Think I'm going to get a macbook pro 13 inch retina display 256 gb refurbished. Refurbished are $200-300 cheaper.


Cool, I've had mine since 2011. MB pro 13in, but it was before the retina screen.


----------



## Noca

komorikun said:


> I've decided to get a mac once this thing dies. Got to write down all my passwords, save my bookmarks and photos in case it dies suddenly. It is developing other more disturbing symptoms.....I think the power cord thingie is getting so hot that the plastic around it and in the hole are melting. The charging symbol goes off frequently when I move around a bit.
> 
> Think I'm going to get a macbook pro 13 inch retina display 256 gb refurbished. Refurbished are $200-300 cheaper. I was also considering getting an ultrabook but they are about the same price as macs, so. Definitely want SSD.


Putting a high end SSD drive like the Samsung 840 pro in your laptop can significantly extend its battery life, not to mention the speed of your overall general use of the device. SSD's will fit into laptops as they are 2.5" which is the size of disk drives that laptops take. Some of the brands come with cloning software, that you can simply clone the original drive that came with the laptop onto your SSD and your computer will work just fine. Your data will also be shock proof as there are no moving parts in a SSD to corrupt your files if your computer is dropped or shaken a bit while writing files.


----------



## coldmorning

komorikun said:


>


Doesn't that hurt your stomach after a while? Laying it on your stomach also makes it move up and down as you breath.

I use one of these:









If I'm really being extremely lazy:









Just kidding. I actually like to stand when at the computer.


----------



## komorikun

No it doesn't hurt my stomach. I guess it does move with my breathing.


----------



## Tomyx

Laptops are only good for one thing, utility. When your laptop dies completely, then get a new one, if you care to. I bought one and haven't used it in forever. When I do use it, it's more for logging on and playing flash games or checking email when I'm away from home. They just aren't built to do anything unless you spend so much money that it's not worth it.


----------



## tokkitoria

I know most hardcore computer people would tell you after 3-4 years, but I use mine until I can't. The only reason I replaced my Macbook was because it was too slow and caused me too many problems. I now have an Acer Aspire that I bought about 4 or 5 years ago. It's only just now showing signs of age, and really I think I just need to purge it to make more room to speed it up and what not.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

You can't go wrong with a Mac.

Also, if you get a Macbook, you can use it as a Desktop as well. Just buy a keyboard, mouse, and monitor, plus a Thunderbolt to VGA adapter. That's what I do, I use mine as a desktop until I have to travel, and then it functions as a laptop...and don't have to move files or anything.


----------



## jsmith92

komorikun said:


> How long do they usually last or function pretty well?
> 
> My current laptop is almost 3 years old. It's this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-NW24...50951727&sr=1-1&keywords=sony+vaio+vgn-nw240f


Three years...pfft...my laptop is over 6 years old and I just recently got a new one. I also have a computer from 1998 or earlier running Windows 98 on it in my basement.


----------



## jsmith92

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> You can't go wrong with a Mac.
> 
> Also, if you get a Macbook, you can use it as a Desktop as well. Just buy a keyboard, mouse, and monitor, plus a Thunderbolt to VGA adapter. That's what I do, I use mine as a desktop until I have to travel, and then it functions as a laptop...and don't have to move files or anything.


Windows and Mac both suck. I use Linux for most everyday things. I am unfortunately forced to use windows for some games I play on origin and for the sake of easy compatibility at times. But again I despise Windows and Mac equally. Linux is where it is at.


----------



## komorikun

jsmith92 said:


> Three years...pfft...my laptop is over 6 years old and I just recently got a new one. I also have a computer from 1998 or earlier running Windows 98 on it in my basement.


It is now 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## Chukopin

Last one was stolen from my home after 3 years (but it was a crappy laptop anyway), got my current laptop in 2011 (Toshiba Satellite C660-10D). For a €500 machine it's built quite sturdy. Definately going for a budget machine for my next laptop again.

HDD died this year, replaced it for a €90 MX100 256Gb SSD, and now it feels faster than a medium spec desktop. I think I'll buy Windows 9 for it if they have some introduction discount and then use it until it disintegrates.


----------



## Oh Dae su

It entirely depends on the person using it, and what they're using it for. 

For a laptop with basic functions such as making documents, web browsing, steaming the odd video etc. You can expect to not have to replace your laptop for a long while. Depending on the hardware and how you take care of it. My sisters personally never managed to have their laptops for more than a year, that's what happens when you don't take care of things. I was constantly repairing those things. 

A laptop for gaming on the other hand I cannot imagine lasting more than a few years. Entirely depends on budget and the current year Hardware noticeably ages as new gen games come out. It will still do its job but in terms of doing what you want it to do (run the latest games at a steady 60fps) then it won't last as long as a laptop strictly for basic stuff. 

There are plenty of other functions you could want from a laptop, so I'll stick to it entirely depends on the person. If I were going to buy a laptop I'd expect it to last at least 4+ years.


----------



## Noca

Chukopin said:


> Last one was stolen from my home after 3 years (but it was a crappy laptop anyway), got my current laptop in 2011 (Toshiba Satellite C660-10D). For a €500 machine it's built quite sturdy. Definately going for a budget machine for my next laptop again.
> 
> HDD died this year, replaced it for a €90 MX100 256Gb SSD, and now it feels faster than a medium spec desktop. I think I'll buy Windows 9 for it if they have some introduction discount and then use it until it disintegrates.


The battery life of your laptop is longer with an SSD too now I'd bet.


----------



## komorikun

Just ordered a laptop. Refurbished macbook. I was waiting for a refurb with 16gb. Finally it appeared.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/G...-26ghz-dual-core-intel-i5-with-retina-display

So excited.

Refurbished 13.3-inch MacBook Pro 2.6GHz Dual-core Intel i5 with Retina Display

Originally released October 2013
13.3-inch (diagonal) Retina display; 2560-by-1600 resolution at 227 pixels per inch
16GB of 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
256GB Flash Storage1
720p FaceTime HD camera
Intel Iris Graphics


----------



## komorikun

I will use the money I saved by getting a refurb to get 3 year apple care later on.

Related thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/warning-consider-replacing-your-battery-798258/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Just ordered a laptop. Refurbished macbook. I was waiting for a refurb with 16gb. Finally it appeared.


 Congrats. You've been putting up with your old one for a long time. At least you'll probably be able to carry it around with you if you want. I'm sure it'll be much lighter than your old one.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

My mediocre 'gaming' HPs and Toshibas last 2.5-3 years with no maintenance and heavy gaming use. WASD is normally pulverized by that point, though I've taken to using a USB keyboard to deal with that and soak up all the crumbs, hair, spittle, and, uh, whatever else comes up. Guess I can't complain about the durability, given that my life basically revolves entirely around that one piece of hardware.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Congratulations. I'm sure you'll love it, kom. Macs are great.

Make sure to install Yosemite when you get it. It's free and really speedy and stable.

Also, if you use it on your stomach in bed, as you stated, look into getting a cooling pad. I recommend this one. I've used it with my Mac with no problems, and it prevents the bottom from getting hot (and it gets so hot that it would burn a hole in your sheets!)

http://www.amazon.com/iHome-Mac-Coo...=1414491432&sr=8-2&keywords=ihome+cooling+pad


----------



## nubly

How do you manage to make laptops last? I've had 3 and they all broke down within two years. In Jan of 2015, I'll have been on my job for three years and I'm on my third laptop so that's six total that I've broken. I now buy NetBook because the one I have is four years old and working great.


----------



## komorikun

I haven't treated my laptop particularly nicely but I have never dropped it. Never really spilt much of any liquids on it. For the first 4 years I used it a lot. Probably over 10 hours a day.


----------



## komorikun

I picked it up on Wednesday. Yesterday I exported my bookmarks to Safari and moved all my files/pics to the new laptop. Today will likely be the last day I use my Sony.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I picked it up on Wednesday. Yesterday I exported my bookmarks to Safari and moved all my files/pics to the new laptop. Today will likely be the last day I use my Sony.


 You had it since Wednesday and you've been able to resist playing with it until Friday?


----------



## Hikikomori2014

It depends on what you are using it for.
Technology changes very fast and in two years, your current processor
will not be ideal for the latest software and games.

Using a laptop for simple web browsing and light word processing
is obviously different from gaming, streaming and video editing.

Once again, it depends on wha you are doing with your system.


----------



## jsmith92

I have a laptop with an Intel Corei7 and dual Nvidia GeForce 650m cards. The graphics cards are like two years old or something and I got the laptop used off eBay. It works fine for me even though it isn't the latest thing.


----------



## WhatBITW

Mine's been dying and getting BSODs frequently and it'ts only 2.5 years old and hasn't been thrashed or anything like that. It's a mid-low end HP Pavilion.


----------



## jsmith92

WhatBITW said:


> Mine's been dying and getting BSODs frequently and it'ts only 2.5 years old and hasn't been thrashed or anything like that. It's a mid-low end HP Pavilion.


I use Linux hehehe


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You had it since Wednesday and you've been able to resist playing with it until Friday?


I played with it, just haven't switched over yet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I played with it, just haven't switched over yet.


 I was gonna say I couldn't believe anyone with anxiety could resist playing with a new computer for that long.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I know what it's like to worry constantly about a dying computer when you have no way to replace it.It sucks.


----------



## jsgt

I was wondering what the average lifespan was too...mine is a 6 year old Toshiba Satellite with Vista. After years and years of not being able to play games and laggy internet pages due to the processor speed being too slow, I just discovered a couple weeks ago that the power plan was on low performance! :bash I guess this was the default setting because it's never been changed by me. Changed it to high performance and this thing is so much better now...it's like a different computer. The screen seems to be dimmer than it should be though, but maybe that's just me...it's on max brightness. 

Also just got a cheap ebay cooling pad that has 3 little fans. IDK if it makes much of a difference but for 6 bucks...it was worth a try. I've downloaded a program that shows the core temps(mine is 2 core) and it's useful. Temps went from around 140-150deg F when watching vids or gaming...to around 120-130 after blowing the dust out of the heatsink fan vent.


----------



## komorikun

Okay. I have now switched over. 


RIP Sony Vaio.

It worked relatively well for 4 1/2 years.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was gonna say I couldn't believe anyone with anxiety could resist playing with a new computer for that long.
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I know what it's like to worry constantly about a dying computer when you have no way to replace it.It sucks.


I didn't want to lose all my bookmarks, passwords, and files before the switch. I had many freak outs where I couldn't get the damn thing to charge and it would only last like 15 minutes. I'd have to fiddle with the cord to get the ******* to charge all the while I'm getting those warning lights saying my computer is going to shut down very soon.

After using a computer for 5 years, there are a lot of saved passwords on it.


----------



## komorikun

Now I just need to find where to get an adblocker and flash blocker extension for Safari.


----------



## jsmith92

komorikun said:


> Now I just need to find where to get an adblocker and flash blocker extension for Safari.


Safari...ahahahahahahahahahahaha. Firefox is the best browser out there, and I have used them all. Safari is almost as bad as Internet Explorer which is the worst browser out there.


----------



## komorikun

Firefox sucks. It kept crashing on me. That's why I switched to chrome several years ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Firefox sucks. It kept crashing on me. That's why I switched to chrome several years ago.


 It's not like that anymore (as far as I know). I use it exclusively. The extensions are really what I consider to be indispensable. There's an add-on for just about anything you can think of with Firefox.

The main thing is to turn automatic updates off and always use the last version before the latest one. I always have problems if I let it automatically update to the latest version as soon as it's available. It almost always breaks at least one extension.

There's an add-on for saving your passwords to an external file. This might be available for Safari or Chrome but I'm not familiar with those.


----------

